# ? best time to first feed



## mojomon (Aug 20, 2006)

On my second grow, and last time I added my nutes too early and almost burned them up.  As the photos indicate, they have just started to lift up and develop their first tiny leaves, and so far have only been sitting in the NFT trays with the pump running distilled 5-6 pH water through.

I plan on using the same two nutes as last time, as I have quite a bit left over from last year's grow. I have GH Maxigro (10-5-14) for veg, and Maxibloom (5-15-14) for flower.  Thought I would keep it simple since my res is only a little less than 5 gal.

Any recommendations on when/how much to begin with?  I welcome any feedback, thanks--
mOjO


----------



## mojomon (Aug 21, 2006)

anyone have any suggestions on this?


----------



## rockydog (Aug 21, 2006)

I wait 2-3 weeks into veg. You can kinda tell when they are asking for nutes


----------



## mojomon (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Rock---I was going to  guesstimate on about that amount of time if I had'nt heard from anyone soon--


----------



## Hick (Aug 22, 2006)

mojo...NOT a waterfarmer, but I look for fadeing/yellowing of the cotyldons to administer the first nutes in dirt.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 22, 2006)

what are cotyldons hick?  If that means the leaf, and if thats so, one of my plants, a week away from choppin is cryin for nutes.....still flushin with water......I want to try this no nute for 3 weeks method on my white ruskie sprouts, which i have been doin.  do you know if white russians have fert probs?


----------



## Hick (Aug 22, 2006)

bong...





> best time to first feed


"cotyledons" are the very first round leaves that emerge from the seed.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 22, 2006)

thx hick,,,man your a wealth of knowledge...thx again


----------



## mojomon (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Hick--I'm at just about one week or so since sprout, and the cotyledons are still a healthy green.  I will watch them and wait for their signal, or just add a little nute snack after two or so weeks if I haven't seen it yet.  Thanks for the help, all--
Mo


----------

